
70% cheaper Kubernetes cluster on AWS - caarlos0
https://carlosbecker.com/posts/k8s-sandbox-costs/
======
alpb
Try Google Cloud, it may get even cheaper.
[https://thehftguy.com/2016/11/18/google-cloud-
is-50-cheaper-...](https://thehftguy.com/2016/11/18/google-cloud-
is-50-cheaper-than-aws/) (disclaimer: I work at Google)

~~~
QuinnyPig
I hope you prove me wrong, but I question Google's ability to maintain
interest in the GCP side-project over the long term.

------
eip
If you are going to do the work of setting up and maintaining Kubernetes why
not put it on dedicated hardware? It would be ~10x cheaper.

~~~
caarlos0
Because of the burden of maintaining the hardware itself. We also already have
everything else on AWS.

~~~
eip
I mean dedicated hardware you rent from someone else (OVH, Online.net,
Hetzner, PhoenixNAP, etc)

Not colocated hardware.

------
pacuna
nice tip on the ingress stuff. We're also spending money with all those ELBs.
Thanks!

